# Food for Otocinclus



## tonylau (Aug 18, 2004)

My tank don't have much algae for my Otocinclus to feed on....Does anybody know if Otocinclus will feed on algae wafer? If not, what else can I feed the fish with?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes they will feed on algae wafers. They will eat fish flakes as well but algae is their no. 1 food source. Check to make sure they bellies stay nice and rounded.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Mine like vegetables a lot, zucchini and cucumber seem to be their favorite. Algae wafers are good too but my ancistrus clean those up before the ottos get a chance to see them. I usually attach a half pealed zucchini with a veggie clip in the evening and it's all gone within 24 hours, but I have a lot of anchistrus now, I used to use slices before they multiplied so much.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## tonylau (Aug 18, 2004)

I brought some Hikari Algae Wafer for my Otco today....Woo..they seems to relish them a lot...a nr of them are still hovering around the wafer now...


----------



## Kmoney1 (11 mo ago)

tonylau said:


> My tank don't have much algae for my Otocinclus to feed on....Does anybody know if Otocinclus will feed on algae wafer? If not, what else can I feed the fish with?


I just gave mine some zucchini and one is already stuck to it.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Some of mine will eat zucchini others won't; some like algae wafer. One thing that you should be aware of is that while they eat algae they also need protein so add some shrimp pellets or flakes or something other than just vegi. Normally they eat a lot of biofilm in addition to algae but in a new tank neither will exist. I had one very hungry otto who used to float upside down at the top of the tank and suck in flakes when i fed the guppies. Was kind of cute but when he got fat he stopped doing it.


----------



## TetraFreak (Mar 15, 2006)

Another thing to make sure that you have is Driftwood.

I have a couple pieces of spiderwood in my 55 gal. that also helps my Medusa Pleco as well.

-TF


----------

